# I thought one miracle baby would cure my desire for a big family.



## Sarah Anne (May 14, 2011)

Hi All,

I haven't been on for two years. My beautiful daughter was born two years ago last month. After six years in the making, I thought I was so lucky after all that time thinking it would never happen that I would be able to live with the one. However I soon learned, to my surprise, that I still longed for a big family and although I am the luckiest person on the planet, I need another, just like I needed the first. This makes me feel guilty, because I am so privileged to be in the trying again position when so many haven't even managed their first. I just wondered if anyone else felt this way too? I really thought my daughter would cure my baby desires, but now she is a fully fledged toddler my ovaries twang every time I see a small baby. I can't believe that this injust infertile nightmare is so far reaching. I would really love to hear from others with similar experiences. I am waiting to start my FET in a few weeks with my remaining embryo, and I know I will go full on into fresh cycling next year if this doesn't work. 

Thanks for reading


----------



## deblovescats (Jun 23, 2012)

Sarah - I totally agree with you. I have waited such a long time to have a family - hadn't any luck meeting the right guy, so decided to go it alone. Due to my age, I went straight to Double Donation. I had two failed DE cycles, then changed clinics, on 3rd cycle, I was blessed to have my gorgeous 15 month old son. I obviously don't want to wait too long to try again, as time is a factor. So I am planning a cycle with FET in November (have 3 frosties) but like you, if they don't work, will plan for a fresh DE cycle again. I really would like another child - I enjoyed my pregnancy and though thankful that DS arrived safely, had to have elective C-section due to placenta praevia, would like the chance to have a natural birth if I am lucky enough to get pregnant again. 
If it doesn't work, I am so grateful to have DS, but would like another one, or two .... !!!!
Good luck with your cycle.
Deb


----------



## Dandanxx (Jan 15, 2011)

I found my want for a second, in some ways was stronger than my first.
Having experienced pregnancy and motherhood, I wanted to do it all over again as soon as possible.
Within 24hrs of having my first, I wanted to be pregnant again - I think that was more to do with my horrendous pregnancy and a) wanting to reverse time and be pregnant with my twins again, oblivious to the heartbreak that was to come and b) wanting a successful, plain sailing pregnancy.
I am truly blessed to eventually have my happy ever after. Wishing you lots of luck


----------



## Sarah Anne (May 14, 2011)

Thanks Deb


----------



## Sarah Anne (May 14, 2011)

Thanks Dandan. I hated being pregnant and Had horrible morning sickness for a long time, can't believe I even want to do that bit again


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

I've had 4 children, 1 cot death, so 3 living and I'm desparate to go again. so definitely understand how you feel. After all my mcs, I am finally seeing someone who will hopefully sort out all my problems and give me the chanxe for 1 more shot. 
Just need to save the money up 
Keep your chin up, you'll get there  
xxxx


----------



## HopingAndPraying (Mar 28, 2013)

Hi Sarah 

I feel the exact same x I feel so unbelievably blessed but really want to give my dd a sibling and feel almost guilty about it! My only issue is I don't want to do another fresh Ivf cycle as just don't have it in me as those were the darkest days ever for me! My plan is ttc naturally and do a FET! I think I still have such a hang up that Ivf has never worked for me so trying to get some PMA! 

Fingers crossed for us all! And to all the ladies on this forum wether it be their first or more! 

Good luck xx


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I completely understand this though wouldn't have before having had my first!

After struggling to conceive I reached a point where I thought I'd be happy with one child. However, I knew the moment ds1 was born that I wasn't and desperately wanted another.

For me, ds1 was about ME wanting a child whereas my second was harder as I wanted him to have a sibling.

Fingers crossed all works out for you,

C xx


----------

